# Hobe Sound, FL surf fishing



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm really falling in love with this place! About a week ago I took Zach to the beach and there were so many snook I decided to give surf fishing a try. I asked the local bait shop what to use and went out today. Holy crap!!!! That was awesome! I left at 5:15 and was home by 6:30am. I only brought 1 bait. I caught 3 nice snook and lost a monster along with my bait. That was some of the best fishing I even had and it only cost me $5 for a plug. If I can get Jen to get out of bed at that time I will post some snook pictures next time.


----------

